# Daisy's snow day!



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Just some silly pictures from today, our first big snow. Brings out the youth in both of us


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow I can't believe this was your first big snow considering the crazy amount of snow everyone has been getting recently.

Daisy definitely seems to be enjoying it, that's for sure. She must have had some zoomies too.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I see you finally got the snow you wanted!!! Hope you really happy with it!!! if you want more just let me know! I send you some through the mail.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Daisy you are one silly girl playing in that snow.


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

those are great pictures. Daisy looks like she is having a great time


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh You got the BIG snow!!!! Right after our 68 degree weather  Your Daisy is one happy snow bunny!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Daisy looks so happy in all that snow. That one of her upper body buried is awesome!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

L-O-V-E THEM! I just love this girl!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Great pics - looks like she is having a ball.


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

aawww she looks so beauitful


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great pictures!!


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

those pictures are great! she's really having a blast in all that snow!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> Just some silly pictures from today, our first big snow. Brings out the youth in both of us


She is ADORABLE!! She looks like she had a lot of fun!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, that is one happy, happy girl! Our snow has turned to ice, sadly, lots and lots of it...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great shots of your Daisy...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like Daisy was making lots of snow angels! Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Daisy, you are beautiful covered in snow!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Those pictures are absolutely fantastic! Lovely Daisy looks gooooood in white.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

Those are beautiful pictures!

Looks like Daisy really loves the snow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness-love those pictures of Daisy. That is one very happy girl totally enjoying herself in the snow-it doesn't get much better than that, does it???


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics!! Daisy looks like she's having a blast!! I love the second to last shot where she looks all dignified...as if you hadn't just captured her playing like a puppy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone 

She's getting to be an old girl now, only a few things left that really trigger her "inner puppy"  .... big snow is definitely one of them. Does us both a world of good!


----------



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

Adorable! Daisy is just gorgeous!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> She's getting to be an old girl now, only a few things left that really trigger her "inner puppy"  .... !


This brought tears to my eyes. Say it isn't so! Thank you so much for sharing, Jo!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww! Can't get much happier than that! I loved seeing that beautiful girl rolling around and kicking her legs up in the snow!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Omg, those are the greatest pictures. Love the 'Kilroy' one at the end. You must have been snapping away like crazy. She is SO happy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Those photo's sure made me smile Daisy was sure having fun.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Those pictures are a riot, she really knows how to have one dog party doesn't she?


----------



## Nora (Feb 23, 2011)

Daisy loooooooooooks super cute. =]
Here's Bellas 1st and 2nd snow encounter.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

so much joy in this pictures!!!


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Those are some awsome pictures.. Thanks for sharing


----------

